# Valve to announce SteamBox next Monday?



## T-hug (Sep 20, 2013)

Games media site Kotaku has posted up a press release from the guys at _Steam_:

_



			As Gabe mentioned a few days ago, we will be talking next week about the steps we're taking to make Steam more accessible on televisions and in the living room. Specifically, we have three announcements to make beginning with the first one on Monday morning.
		
Click to expand...

_So 3 announcements to come next Monday (23rd)!

Are you interested in the SteamBox?


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 20, 2013)

Thug said:


> Are you interested in the SteamBox?


 
If it will be a "complete solution", I'm in, but if it something that still will require a powerfull PC, then I'll not look at it.


----------



## Arras (Sep 20, 2013)

If Big Picture Mode continues to be this much of a resource hog, then no. It eats about 25% CPU when I'm not doing anything with it, even during games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

Interested mainly to see how it will end up dealing with the likes of the video streaming services that insist on gimping their non PC offerings. Granted it will probably be running on linux and that pretty much answers that question right away (unless virtualisation) but I can always hope.
On the other hand I would welcome a target to aim for in PC specs, "needs steambox 1 or better" works for me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 20, 2013)

We all know what it's going to be - a Ubuntu-powered HTPC. For all intents and purposes, you can _"make"_ a Steambox yourself already.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2013)

Thug said:


> *Valve to announce SteamBox next Monday?*
> 
> So 3 announcements to come next Monday (23rd)!


 


Thug said:


> 3 announcements


 


Thug said:


> 3


 
Ha, nice try. You had me going there, ruseman, but you tipped your hand.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 20, 2013)

Well they kind of have to unveil what they are planning before the Xbox 1 and PS4 hit the store, now is the time. 
Looking forward to it, Steam is just so epic and the more I hear from them, the more I regret not using this service 5 years ago


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm...conflicted. On one hand, if this turns out to be a low-cost solution that plays PC games at high quality with low-cost upgrade-able parts, cool. Good for Valve. I might buy one.

On the other, if it's got a price similar to the XBone/PS4 that can only handle mid-quality games and costs a bitch/the same as PC to upgrade to the latest parts (or doesn't even upgrade at all), fuck it. I'd rather build a gaming PC myself that'll last me a few years than to have something like this.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 20, 2013)

3 announcements !?
WHAT!? 3!?
Anyone?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm...conflicted. On one hand, if this turns out to be a low-cost solution that plays PC games at high quality with low-cost upgrade-able parts, cool. Good for Valve. I might buy one.
> 
> On the other, if it's got a price similar to the XBone/PS4 that can only handle mid-quality games and costs a bitch/the same as PC to upgrade to the latest parts (or doesn't even upgrade at all), fuck it. I'd rather build a gaming PC myself that'll last me a few years than to have something like this.



You have to search a bit, or did when I last ran the exercise, to do it but parts wise you can build a Xbone/PS4 equivalent for about the same price as the Xbone/PS4. I imagine they realise their audience, being at least marginally tech savvy, would crucify them if they tried to pull a fast one here.

Time to wait and see then.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 20, 2013)

Thug said:


> Are you interested in the SteamBox?



Not even a little.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Not even a little.



Do elaborate. Other than my general dislike of Steam and their approach to things that I care about like second hand games I am struggling to think of a reason to be truly pessimistic at this stage.


----------



## Squirps (Sep 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ha, nice try. You had me going there, ruseman, but you tipped your hand.


 
HALF LIFE 3 CONFIRMED.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ha, nice try. You had me going there, ruseman, but you tipped your hand.



Lol Half Life 3 SteamBox exclusive!


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 20, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Do elaborate. Other than my general dislike of Steam and their approach to things that I care about like second hand games I am struggling to think of a reason to be truly pessimistic at this stage.



General dislike of Steam an their approach to things isn't reason enough?


----------



## EyeZ (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah i'm interested in this, wanna know exactly what this piece of kit can do, the pricing & what other features it may have integrated with Steam.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 20, 2013)

Thug said:


> Are you interested in the SteamBox?


I think we should vote on this. Where's my poll  ?

I hereby refrain from answering while I have to actually type it out (ignore the effort I'm taking to complain here) I want a two-click solution.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't forget the Microsoft Surface announcement on the same day!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Don't forget the Microsoft Surface announcement on the same day!



Is the speculation of the announcement too early to announce my speculation of there being tumbleweeds?


----------



## Luhof (Sep 20, 2013)

If it comes with Big Picture, it's a no for me (for a while ). If I can do almost the same by plugging my PC to a TV...
I'd be happier if they announced a Steam Controller, to be honest.


----------



## Solid One (Sep 20, 2013)

Luhof said:


> If it comes with Big Picture, it's a no for me (for a while ). If I can do almost the same by plugging my PC to a TV...
> I'd be happier if they announced a Steam Controller, to be honest.


 

But you can configure Steam to start without Big Picture. It'll open the default Windows / Ubuntu interface.

Pro: it won't become a resource hog
Con: You probably won't be able to use a controller to browse through the interface, so a mouse will be mandatory.


----------



## Luhof (Sep 20, 2013)

Solid One said:


> But you can configure Steam to start without Big Picture. It'll open the default Windows / Ubuntu interface.
> 
> Pro: it won't become a resource hog
> Con: You probably won't be able to use a controller to browse through the interface, so a mouse will be mandatory.


 
No problem browsing big picture with my PS3 controller! Launching games is another story...


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

Luhof said:


> I'd be happier if they announced a Steam Controller, to be honest.


Now that I would be interested to see, not really because the world lacks for a good controller but I am genuinely curious to see what Valve would do.

tbgtbg yeah it is enough, I just wondered if there was another reason.


----------



## mon0 (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice. Steambox bundled with Half Life 3 and Oculus Rift. Thats what i want.
Makes me forget about ps4, xb one, and things alike...

 ... let me dream a bit.


----------



## VMM (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm already saving money for PS4, I have no interest in a mid-end ubuntu PC for games.
If I wanted to use steam, I'd build my own steambox, it would be expensive, but that's what high-end PCs are,
and nothing better than a high-end PC if I'm using it for games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 21, 2013)

Not interested. I have a PC for that.
But I'm sure it'll be of use to some people.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 21, 2013)

Here I am trying to make a setup that merges my consoles with my computer so I can do everything from the comfort of my desk

and there Valve is trying to bring my computer out to the living room with my consoles.

Neutral. I hate TVs. I have no use for a steambox when i have my monster PC. What would be sweet is if the Steambox ended up getting more console games to shift over to PC. Doubtful, but one can dream.


----------



## back25 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm very interested in the controller. and the specs/pricing as i might get one when i need an upgrade.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Is the speculation of the announcement too early to announce my speculation of there being tumbleweeds?


 
Probably not (I think?).

May need to upgrade to the Surface 2 myself. My Surface RT is nice, but lacks enough horsepower for me to enjoy. Tegra 4 will hopeful helps out a little. Still need to finish ilomilo.

Back on topic, though: I would much rather get a Gigabyte BRIX system than a dedicated console from Valve.


----------



## bowser (Sep 21, 2013)

Is SteamBox the official name? Sounds dumb and boring. The uninitiated might think it was a manufacturer of saunas.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Sep 21, 2013)

If anyone can make Linux a competent gaming platform it's Valve. Hell, if the rumors are true even Linux will overtake OS X as the second best PC gaming OS but first... I really wish they would optimize big picture mode because in its current state it's still such a hog, maybe even bloatware.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ha, nice try. You had me going there, ruseman, but you tipped your hand.


Wait... 3... 3?! THREEEE?! FUCK YES! PORTAL 3 ANNOUNCED!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wait... 3... 3?! THREEEE?! FUCK YES! PORTAL 3 ANNOUNCED!


 
The odds of portal is low seeing how portal 2 came out in 2011.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> The odds of portal is low seeing how portal 2 came out in 2011.


 
Still higher than Half Life 3.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Still higher than Half Life 3.


 
Its probably a new source engine, Steambox and Left for dead 3.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wait... 3... 3?! THREEEE?! FUCK YES! PORTAL 3 ANNOUNCED!


 
Half Life 2: Episode Three, lolumad.jpg? :ypi:


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Half Life 2: Episode Three, lolumad.jpg? :ypi:


Half Life 5
It so good it skipped 3 and 4!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2013)

You all have it wrong -- Valve operates on a base 3 numbering system so when it gets to 2 it starts on the next round of numbers
HL1
HL2
HL2 episode 1
HL2 episode 2
Possibly then to be finally announced on Monday is HL2 episode 2 segment 1 (segment is a placeholder word).


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 21, 2013)

Probably fake but will post anyways.
GIF be stopping so I'll post a link.
http://i.imgur.com/2EzleOh.gif


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Probably fake but will post anyways.
> GIF be stopping so I'll post a link.
> http://i.imgur.com/2EzleOh.gif


mind blown ------->


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 21, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> OUYA V2.


But OUYA is not made by Valve....


----------



## Extremist (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, already got a reasonably well spec'ed PC connected to the TV with HDMI, a PS2 & PS3 (and soon PS4) under the TV together with a Wii & WiiU plus a Gamecube and a N64 so I consider this box unnecessary...


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 22, 2013)

isn't this $900 or something?


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> isn't this $900 or something?


$1,000


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 22, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> $1,000


 

lol, my bad, but would you care to explain to be why people are interesting in buying this when they can just get a ps4 for 400


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> lol, my bad, but would you care to explain to be why people are interesting in buying this when they can just get a ps4 for 400


cause ps4 r 4 noobs 

Cause pc has more functions than a console


----------



## Dork (Sep 22, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> isn't this $900 or something?





Xexyz said:


> $1,000


 
The Piston isn't the Steambox you ding-dongs.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> The Piston isn't the Steambox you ding-dongs.


*yes it is! *


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2013)

Half-Life 3 would be nice too


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Half-Life 3 would be nice too


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> *snip


 
That hit me right in the feels


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> That hit me right in the feels


I made that in *MS PAINT* duh duh duh!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> I made that in *MS PAINT* duh duh duh!!!!


 
You don't say? 

On topic, I really hope Half-Life 3 gets announced some time in the near future. I really don't want it to end up being Half-Life Forever...taking 12 years to make only to show it's age and turn into a pile of shit.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> You don't say?
> 
> On topic, I really hope Half-Life 3 gets announced some time in the near future. I really don't want it to end up being Half-Life Forever...taking 12 years to make only to show it's age and turn into a pile of shit.


You think they will use the source engine like titanfall's?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> You think they will use the source engine like titanfall's?


 
I really don't care what engine they use as long as the game blows my mind and is amazing if not better than Half-Life 2. We've waited far too long with little to no news on this game. I think it's time we hear at least something about it's development.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Will Valve use their own engine?


 

Gee, that's a tough one.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Gee, that's a tough one.


Like the graphics of titanfall.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Like the graphics of titanfall.


 
No.

Considering that Half-Life 3 will be on Source 2.0 (or whatever Valve ends up calling their new engine), it's not going to be anywhere close.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 22, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> The Piston isn't the Steambox you ding-dongs.


 

your the ding dong, not me


----------



## ut2k4master (Sep 23, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> *yes it is! *


 
no, it isn't


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 23, 2013)

ut2k4master said:


> no, it isn't


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 23, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> 3 announcements !?
> WHAT!? 3!?
> Anyone?


 

Left 4 Dead 3? Portal 3?


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> Left 4 Dead 3? Portal 3?


valve *can* count to 3!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wake me up when _"itshappening.gif"_, 'kay guys? I don't want to miss the massive disappointment-- err, I mean the announcement.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2013)

'Tis the Monday in question, and my body is ready.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 23, 2013)

Veho said:


> 'Tis the Monday in question, and my body is ready.


inb4linuxminipcs


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2013)

raulpica said:


> inb4linuxminipcs


Hey, if it runs the Steam library, what more could you want? 


(And they had better have Half Life 3 in store to soften the blow if it doesn't.   )


----------



## Depravo (Sep 23, 2013)

> _to make Steam more accessible on televisions and in the living room_


 
Maybe it's just an extra long HDMI cable?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2013)

Veho said:


> Hey, if it runs the Steam library, what more could you want?]


 
Thing is, I'm having trouble finding the target audience for this device. Technically it should mostly appeal current Steam users with a library of games ready for launching. The problem with this is that all of those users already have PC's they run their games on. It doesn't appeal to PC users in general since they game on their PC's, often specifically because they don't like consoles to begin with. As for current console users, no doubt those already have a strong connection with the competition's devices and play on consoles because they want to play console games, not PC games. The Steambox will _(or should I say "would"? We don't really know if it exists)_ be a neiche product for a neiche audience which doesn't feel like upgrading their PC's to be ready for the next generation or console gamers who don't want to buy the PS4, the WiiU or the XBox One - the so-called _"in-betweeners"_ - whether this will turn out to be a narrow or a wide audience remains to be seen, but the current market is very difficult for newcommers.

As far as the upgradeability aspect is concerned, it depends on how the system will be built, but I'm assuming the components will be replacable like in any ordinary PC. The problem with this is that socket standards rapidly change and we may end up with an OUYA situation where somewhere down the line an _"upgrade"_ will mean _"replacing everything"_ except the case itself.

That, and let's be honest here - this will be a mini-PC - something the user can build or order himself without having to pay any tribute to Valve whatsoever. Either Valve will sell the system well below the price of the actual components _(making it a good deal indeed, even if you don't want the system - you can always strip it for parts.  )_ or a portion of the users will just build their own Steamboxes and install _"SteamOS"_ aka _"Bastardized Ubuntu"_ on them themselves, lowering the profits.

Another problem here is copy protection and while Steam is actually relatively well-protected from piracy, NoSteam versions of the games still pop up a few days after the initial release, sometimes even with working multiplayer. Linux is an open source OS and it has plenty of fancy ways to _"go around"_ whatever protection Valve may implement, similarily to how Android is the downfall of Ouya's software sales.

All in all, it's definitely going to be an interesting entry in the console race this generation... but whether it will be successful or not is quite a big question. I have no doubt that Valve will perform its Voodoo Magic over it just like they have over Steam and Digital Distribution, implementing the fantastic Steam Sales and it will definitely appeal to the Valve fanboys... Plus _"Half-Life 3 - SteamBox exclusive"_ will definitely be a selling point... Coming to your living rooms Holiday Season 2033.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2013)

4 minutes, kids! It's happening! 







*EDIT:* Forgive the double-post - I have sinned and my sin was not actually checking if anyone replied here after me yet. In any case, the first announcement is starting now. 

*EDIT2:* The first announcement concerns _"SteamOS"_ - a stand-alone Linux-based OS made by Valve soon to be freely downloadable for users.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 23, 2013)

SteamOS !


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 23, 2013)

They finally officially announced Steam game sharing. Nice.



> In the past, sharing Steam games with your family members was hard. Now you can share the games you love with the people you love. Family Sharing allows you to take turns playing one another’s games while earning your own Steam achievements and saving your individual game progress to the Steam cloud.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2013)

Soooo... _conclusion #1_ - you don't need _"a SteamBox"_ to have _"a SteamBox"_. Fair enough, Valve. Carry on.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *EDIT2:* The first announcement concerns _"SteamOS"_ - a stand-alone Linux-based OS made by Valve soon to be freely downloadable for users.


Does it dual boot with Windows?


----------



## Dork (Sep 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Thing is, I'm having trouble finding the target audience for this device. Technically it should mostly appeal current Steam users with a library of games ready for launching. The problem with this is that all of those users already have PC's they run their games on. It doesn't appeal to PC users in general since they game on their PC's, often specifically because they don't like consoles to begin with. As for current console users, no doubt those already have a strong connection with the competition's devices and play on consoles because they want to play console games, not PC games. The Steambox will _(or should I say "would"? We don't really know if it exists)_ be a neiche product for a neiche audience which doesn't feel like upgrading their PC's to be ready for the next generation or console gamers who don't want to buy the PS4, the WiiU or the XBox One - the so-called _"in-betweeners"_ - whether this will turn out to be a narrow or a wide audience remains to be seen, but the current market is very difficult for newcommers.
> 
> As far as the upgradeability aspect is concerned, it depends on how the system will be built, but I'm assuming the components will be replacable like in any ordinary PC. The problem with this is that socket standards rapidly change and we may end up with an OUYA situation where somewhere down the line an _"upgrade"_ will mean _"replacing everything"_ except the case itself.
> 
> ...


It's probably going to be targeted towards people who are interested in PC gaming but don't want to deal with PCs, and console users.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 24, 2013)

Correct if I'm not right:
Steam box = Valve's Raspberry Pi
Steam OS = Valve's Ubuntu


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 24, 2013)

HOLY I JUST BECAME A MEMBER!!! YAYYYYY! Can someone tell me if you get switched from newcomer to member automatically?


----------



## Luhof (Sep 27, 2013)

Luhof said:


> If it comes with Big Picture, it's a no for me (for a while ). If I can do almost the same by plugging my PC to a TV...
> I'd be happier if they announced a Steam Controller, to be honest.


 

Yay!!!


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 27, 2013)

Controller

http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/27/valves-reveals-the-unorthodox-steam-controller/


----------



## Gahars (Sep 27, 2013)

> “Whole genres of games that were previously only playable with a keyboard and mouse are now accessible from the sofa,” Valve states on the announcement page. “RTS games. Casual, cursor-driven games. Strategy games. 4x space exploration games. A huge variety of indie games. Simulation titles. *And, of course, Euro Truck Simulator 2.”*


 
gg consoles, it's already over.


----------

